

PyCharm 2.6 releasing tomorrow (hold the discounted purchase till tomorrow) - zengr

PyCharm 2.6 release is planned for September 3rd and will be a free update for everyone with their license purchased after Sep 4, 2011. [1]<p>So, hold on the PyCharm 2.5 purchase at $59[2] till tomorrow other wise, you will need to pay for the 2.6 upgrade too!<p>[1]: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/nextversion/index.html<p>[2]: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/buy/index.jsp?BacktoSchool
======
blakdawg
The upgrade cutoff date is in 2011, not 2012.

